# Whats the longest sheet of drywall you have gotten thru egress window?



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

You state that you're windows are 3' high by 4 ' wide. Is the framing or the actual window opening? Measuring on a diagnol, what is the actual window opening? IF it's 48"+ then you may be able to pass a sheet of 48" sheetrock through the window by tilting it on a diagnol. IF so then you may be able to use 12 foot lengts of sheetrock.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

16' -- but that was more of a daylight basement window. How far away is the ground from the window area and is it higher than the window? You can have a huge window and if the ground if higher than the top of the window, you'll be taking in scrap sized pieces...


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

14' is the longest available I'm aware of. If you can tilt it so the 48" makes it through the hole, it will bend/bow to some extent without breaking. How much depends on how "crisp" the drywall itself is...


----------



## bkeech (Jun 4, 2008)

The ground and the top of the window are about the same level. The window well is a little taller then the ground and window.


----------



## bkeech (Jun 4, 2008)

The window is 62' Diagonally. 

Here are some picture. I was wondering about sliding them in flat at the top part of the window and window well.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

IF you can get both windows out of the frame, you're limited by the width of the opening....since the ground and surround is higher than the window.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You'll be lucky if you get 8' in that window, undamaged. Try the basement stairs.
Ron


----------



## bkeech (Jun 4, 2008)

The whole window(both sides) do come out.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

What's the width of the opening with out windows?


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

If it's 4' wide with both windows out, you can likely slide the board in nearly flat. You would be limited by what's in the way in the room behind where you're sliding the rock in. It won't be easy and the more help, the better to support the board and keep it from breaking in the middle....


----------



## bkeech (Jun 4, 2008)

I was able to get 12' in thru the window.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

bkeech said:


> I was able to get 12' in thru the window.


But you started last April.:laughing:
Ron


----------

